# putty xming --> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:

## Tinitus

Hallo,

auch nachdem ich das X11 Forwading Häckchen gesetzt, im Server das X11 Forwarding erlaubt habe ...bekomme ich beim xterm&

ein:

xterm Xt error: Can't open display:

woran kann das liegen?

G. R.

----------

## der_flo

zwei sachen:

- schau mal, ob bei deiner sshd-konfiguration x-forwarding an ist (/etc/ssh/sshd_config)

- trag bei putty auch noch den rechnernamen ein (war bei mir zumindest ein problem)

ciao,

der flo

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

einen lokalen XServer hast du aber, dort wo du putty startest.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Silicoid

Wie sieht die DISPLAY Variable aus nachdem du dich eingelogt hast?

```

echo $DISPLAY

```

Wenn das was von localhost:XX.0?

Wenn nicht hat schonmal der X-Tunnel nicht geklappt.

Ist da alles OK, dann Poste doch mal den Output von

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ssh -vvv <server>
> 
> xterm
> ...

 

----------

